# Smoked Filipino Galunggong Fish w/Pic



## toppano (May 8, 2011)

Hi all! 

    2nd weekend with the smoker and since my wife is Filipino I decided to try out some native smoked fish from the Philippines.  We are withing 15 minutes from a Filipino super market which gives us access to a wide range of extremely fresh fish from all over the pacific.  Below shows a picture of what is called "Galunggong" a very popular smoked fish in the Philippine's. 

Brine:

1/2 qt salt

3.5qt water

Boiled the water to dissolve the salt. 

Poured the brine into a bucket of ice to cool it down.

Soaked the Galunggong fish for 45 minutes.

Removed fish from brine, lightly rinsed and let sit till it reached room temperature.

Smoked the fish @185 for 2hrs 15min. using Hickory chunks which had been previously soaked in water for 4 hours.








The fish turned out almost identical to what you see in the markets and on the streets of Manila.  For those that wish to try this let the fish cool to room temp after smoking and serve the fish with fresh cut up Tomatoes over white sticky.


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2011)

Cool looking fish toppano... I tried to smoke a red snapper and it came out like crap. I remember when I was young my dad would bring smoked whiting home and we would go crazy over it... Yours looks awesome just the way the whiting used to look. I will have to try the brining. Maybe that was what I did wrong.....thanks for the qveiw

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

Nice job! They look tasty!


----------



## toppano (May 8, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Cool looking fish toppano... I tried to smoke a red snapper and it came out like crap. I remember when I was young my dad would bring smoked whiting home and we would go crazy over it... Yours looks awesome just the way the whiting used to look. I will have to try the brining. Maybe that was what I did wrong.....thanks for the qveiw
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! 

The brine is really simple nothing to it at all... I wouldn't go any more than 45 minutes soak time in the brine.  Once the fish cools down the salty taste in the fish really starts to show itself.   All in all it was a great tasting fish.


----------



## rexski (Mar 21, 2017)

I made this today, exactly as posted. Turned out great! Salt was perfect. Smoke was great. (Wow, I lied ... I used cherry wood shavings and maple for the smoke. So I guess it was only ALMOST exactly as posted.)  I followed temperature and time. Fish ended up at exactly 145°.  I'll post pictures tomorrow after I've downloaded them from my camera. Thank you to Toppano for the awesome post and recipe!


----------

